# Humax HD FOX + Receiver richtig einstellen/anschließen



## Janny (13. Oktober 2012)

*Humax HD FOX + Receiver richtig einstellen/anschließen*

Hallo Leute,

habe mir heute denn oben genannten Receiver gekauft, da ich jetzt auch HDTV empfangen möchte.

Nun habe ich aber Probleme die Programme zu finden.

Angeschlossen ist das ganze einmal verbunden von Receiver zu TV mit HDMI.

Fernsehen habe ich vorher mit einem Tcom receiver über mein Internet empfangen, kann ich mit dem Humax jetzt auch weiterhin über's Internet Tv empfangen ? 
Habe denn Humax ein bisschen ausprobiert, wenn nur ethernet angeschlossen ist, empfange ich überhaupt keine Prgramme.
Über Kabel, empfange ich ein paar Programme, aber kein RTL, Sat1 usw, sondern nur Bayrisches fernsehen und komische Programme, aber nicht in in HD.

Die fehlermeldung ist folgende:

Ihr Receiver empfängt leider kein oder ein zu schwaches Signal.
Überprüfen Sie bitte, ob Ihr Receiver korrekt an die Satellitenanlage angeschlossen wurde und/oder, ob Ihre Satellitenantenne richtig ausgerichtet ist.
(Hinweis 102)

Es sind 10 kleine Balken zusehen, davon ist 1 grün, also ein sehr schwaches Signal.

Meine Eltern haben aber direkt nebenan ihr Wohnzimmer, da funktionierts einwandfrei ..
Und mit meinem vorherigen Receiver ging's auch einwandfrei.

Stehe ein bisschen auf'm Schlauch 

Wäre hilfreich wenn mir einer genau erklären kann wie ich einen HD Receiver anschliesse und einstelle.

Danke schonmal im vorraus !


----------



## danomat (13. Oktober 2012)

Du hast schon ein sat kabel angeschlossen?


----------

